# 229 SAS Gen II report



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Got the SAS Gen II on Thursday. I cleaned it Friday and took a training class (another thread later) with it. I put 500 rounds through it with 0 malfunctions of any kind. 9 people in the class all Glocks and one XD. Don't know what XD but jammed up several times. Several Glock jams as well and I was surprised with that.
The 229 was very accurate after I got used to it. The DA pull is very heavy at 10 pounds. Most of my off shots were on DA pulls. I was extremely accurae with SA shots. The trigger reset is very short and is very cool. 
Is there anything I can do about that DA trigger pull? 
The DA on my PX4 is easier.

This is a great gun!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You might be able to reduce the pull a little with a trigger job but if this is going to be a carry weapon you might want to wait a while before you do that. It's not always the best idea to lighten a trigger on a carry weapon and really the trigger will get lighter on it's own as you use the pistol. I'm of the opinion that it's not always the best thing to change things on a weapon that you are not used to using. Maybe take a little time to get to know the weapon before you start changing the way it functions.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You might be able to reduce the pull a little with a trigger job but if this is going to be a carry weapon you might want to wait a while before you do that. It's not always the best idea to lighten a trigger on a carry weapon and really the trigger will get lighter on it's own as you use the pistol. I'm of the opinion that it's not always the best thing to change things on a weapon that you are not used to using. Maybe take a little time to get to know the weapon before you start changing the way it functions.


How may rounds would you think would be a while and the trigger will loosen up? I do like your thoughts as it will be my concealed carry weapon.


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sigs tend to lighten up and settle in between 500 and 1,000 rounds. However, with todays MIM hammers, they might not lighten up at all. The Sig Custom Shop along with Bruce Gray provide services that will lighten the trigger pull. Don't expect anything below 8-pounds, though.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Another suggestion - I have the P239 SAS Gen II and I had trouble adjusting to the pull on the DA so I went to the range and dropped the hammer firing DA only on about 100 rds and it helped me get used to that initial trigger pull.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Another suggestion - I have the P239 SAS Gen II and I had trouble adjusting to the pull on the DA so I went to the range and dropped the hammer firing DA only on about 100 rds and it helped me get used to that initial trigger pull.


I will try that next time out. My instructor made sure I did a lot of DA shots. I was not considered safe unless I was in DA readiness. With this all of the drills started wit the DA pull. I guess I just need to train with it more. Good excuse to get to the range.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I went to the range and dropped the hammer firing DA only on about 100 rds and it helped me get used to that initial trigger pull.


I'll run a mag or two doing the same thing when I hit the range. Otherwise all I want to do is use that wonderful SRT in SA!!


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a 226 and the DA pull is really sweet...I'm from a different school of thought with mine. I started shooting single action revolvers a long time before I got a semi-auto. I'm used to cocking the hammer as I draw, I have a big hand and just naturally fan my thumb over the hammer anyway. Its just the way I trained and it has worked for me when I used to carry a Beretta with a lousy DA pull. You have a great pistol, just experiment with different things until you find what works best for you. Good shooting.


----------

